
Today Nintendo Fired a Woman After Months of Vicious Harassment - rmason
http://www.playboy.com/articles/today-nintendo-fired-a-woman-for-being-viciously-harassed
======
breakingcups
The woman in question: "As many of you know, the last couple months have been
quite a whirlwind of controversy and GG harassment. Today, the decision was
made: I am no longer a good, safe representative of Nintendo, and my
employment has been terminated."

Nintendo: "Alison Rapp was terminated due to violation of an internal company
policy involving holding a second job in conflict with Nintendo’s corporate
culture. Though Ms. Rapp’s termination follows her being the subject of
criticism from certain groups via social media several weeks ago, the two are
absolutely not related.[...]"

So who's telling the truth here? Is the second job thing just an excuse to
save face? Is the woman in question using the controversy to shift blame?

~~~
brador
I'm more inclined to trust Nintendo on this since they're potentially on the
hook for a lawsuit if they weren't telling the truth.

------
merb
Actually it's not good to harass her even when she did in any way, since it's
not good to counter the same thing with the same darn thing.

However it was the right decision to fire her. We shouldn't be so biased about
genders in our languages, I mean common, everything gets a female form even
when the old word actually was for both stereotypes.

Woman in the 21st century who are fighting for their rights are actually
mostly fighting for their attention and that makes me sad. It's not like the
way how their early counterparts acted, they tried to really change something
while the newer groups actually destroying more and more.

